# Grain of salt alert: Series 3 ETA "...any day now!"



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

Take this for what it's worth. I'm hoping that I wasn't getting smoke blown up my posterior....

Just got off the phone with a TiVo CSR. Nice girl. Told her we were moving in June to a nice new house pre-wired for cable, and I really didn't want to have to drag DirecTV along with us. I asked for some encouraging news on the arrival date for the Series 3, hoping to finagle getting transferred to the beta program's extension so we could sign up.

She told me "it's rolling out any day now."

I asked her "any day as in the next 60 or so, or any day as in any day within the next 5,000?"

She said "they told us first quarter, and they're doing their damndest to make it."

I pointed out that the first quarter ends in 9 days. 

She said "exactly."

I asked her, nicely, to go off of script for a moment. She said she would. I said "we are moving June 16th. I want to shut off DirecTV at the old house that morning, since it's being demolished that afternoon to make way for a new road, and call TiVo from my new house with a bright shiny new Series 3 ready to be activated."

She told me "barring a disaster, you will be able to have that bright shiny new Series 3 in your hands before June 16th. Take my word for it."

I'm hoping I can.

(BTW: any TiVo employee lurkers out there, I really DO want to avoid dragging DirecTV along with me, and would love to beta a Series 3. I'm extremely qualified, with extensive A/V knowledge and 17 years experience with computers, so if you can pass my name along to the beta people, I would appreciate it. )

One other thing that intrigued me: my first TiVo was a DirecTV Sony SAT-T60 when they were first released. I bought lifetime on that unit. I was told years ago, as we all were, that everything was rolled over to DirecTV when they took control of their DVR's. My name, address, and number are still in TiVo's computers, and I'm still listed as having a lifetime on a Series 1 box. I'm not going to push my luck too far, but wouldn't that be a neat trick, to move that lifetime over to a Series 3?


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> There are no CSRs who have been told anything about our Series3 plans. I can't talk about them. Pony can't talk about them. Certainly any CSR who talks about them is speculating.


.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

While it would make no one happier than me to be proven wrong on this, I'm going to say she was making it all up. Well, not making it up, but not talking about the Series 3.

Did you ask her any questions about the box itself? If they are just days away from releasing the thing, wouldn't there have been some training for the CSRs? Ask how big the disk drive is. Ask the speed of the built-in ethernet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Wow that CSR was full of crap! The Series 3 is not scheduled for release until the "second half of 2006". So absolute best case scenario is July 1st, with all current indicators pointing at a September release.

Don't believe me check out this post by TiVoOpsMgr...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3883905#post3883905

Dan


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Pab Sungenis said:


> Take this for what it's worth. I'm hoping that I wasn't getting smoke blown up my posterior....
> 
> Just got off the phone with a TiVo CSR. Nice girl. Told her we were moving in June to a nice new house pre-wired for cable, and I really didn't want to have to drag DirecTV along with us. I asked for some encouraging news on the arrival date for the Series 3, hoping to finagle getting transferred to the beta program's extension so we could sign up.
> 
> She told me "it's rolling out any day now."


She's mistaken. If you shoot me a private message with your name and a case number I can make sure she's given the proper information regarding this for future calls.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Don't believe me check out this post by TiVoOpsMgr...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3883905#post3883905
> 
> Dan


you mean the one dgh quoted above your post?


_blue moon, blue moon
Doo-diddy-do-de-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah..._


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jmoak said:


> you mean the one dgh quoted above your post?
> 
> 
> _blue moon, blue moon
> Doo-diddy-do-de-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah..._


Wow, I totally missed that! 

Dan


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

"Block Of Salt"... cow lick of salt in fact


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> She's mistaken. If you shoot me a private message with your name and a case number I can make sure she's given the proper information regarding this for future calls.


Noooooooooooooooo! Don't do it. He'll put the TiVo ninja assassins on her and she'll never be seen again. Just like happened to Jerry (now known as "Stepford-Jerry"). The phrase "make sure she's given the proper information" is just TiVo-speak for brainwashing. Don't do it, I'm begging you -- a woman's life, her very soul, may be at stake. Oh, Lord, when will the madness end?

Besides, we need these rumor-spewing CSRs to make the board lively.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm still figuring no one will be able to buy a SERIES3 till December 2006.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Believe me, customer service employees are the last to know anything. This is by design though to keep their knowledge specific to the current situation.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

On the basis that's there's no smoke without fire. What was the CSR thinking about? The new bundle pricing? Or something else other than the Series 3 that's due out next week?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

petew said:


> On the basis that's there's no smoke without fire. What was the CSR thinking about? The new bundle pricing? Or something else other than the Series 3 that's due out next week?


Are we to assume the CSR was actually thinking ?

The CSR probably just heard that a SERIES3 is in the works and has been telling people on the phone all day - It's coming out any day now.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Don't do it. He'll put the TiVo ninja assassins on her and she'll never be seen again. Just like happened to Jerry (now known as "Stepford-Jerry"). The phrase "make sure she's given the proper information" is just TiVo-speak for brainwashing. Don't do it, I'm begging you -- a woman's life, her very soul, may be at stake. Oh, Lord, when will the madness end?
> 
> Besides, we need these rumor-spewing CSRs to make the board lively.


ChuckyBox - You crack me up! I had to log in just to tell you! hehehe


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Are we to assume the CSR was actually thinking ?


I know it a stretch but some CSR do try and think!


Stanley Rohner said:


> The CSR probably just heard that a SERIES3 is in the works and has been telling people on the phone all day - It's coming out any day now.


My thinking was that they'd be told today that a new product is imminent, and she confused it with the Series 3.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Don't do it. He'll put the TiVo ninja assassins on her and she'll never be seen again.


They might get super-plssed and use their real ultimate power to cut her head completely off!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

petew said:


> On the basis that's there's no smoke without fire. What was the CSR thinking about? The new bundle pricing? Or something else other than the Series 3 that's due out next week?


She was probably thinking of the Video Ipod with TiVo coming out this month...


----------



## Rcam10 (Apr 13, 2004)

Heck, why not just reintroduce it at the 2007 CES? Then everyone can repeat everything all over again, in 2007. Or, has that already been done?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Pab Sungenis said:


> Take this for what it's worth.


OK, it's worth about as much as a DirecTV R15 ...

Not a chance we'll see the Series 3 in that timeframe.

Now, a revised Series 2 with a digital tuner to meet the 3/2007 requirements? Maybe.

Or, maybe she was just thinking about the elusive Tivo G wireless adapter being back in stock ...

But think about it - Tivo didn't even tell their reps about the change to lifetime until after it was done - you really think they are going to "pre-announce" a products to people working in contract call centers far away from Tivo HQ?
No chance.

So, I think you had a nice girl blowing smoke up your ***. For some people, that'd be even better than a Series 3.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like a little confusion between Series 3 and Final 4. Its a common mistake.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Don't do it. He'll put the TiVo ninja assassins on her and she'll never be seen again. Just like happened to Jerry (now known as "Stepford-Jerry"). The phrase "make sure she's given the proper information" is just TiVo-speak for brainwashing. Don't do it, I'm begging you -- a woman's life, her very soul, may be at stake. Oh, Lord, when will the madness end?
> 
> Besides, we need these rumor-spewing CSRs to make the board lively.


Chuckybox, what you fail to realize is that I *am * the TiVo Ninja


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> Chuckybox, what you fail to realize is that I *am * the TiVo Ninja


Yeah, but Jerry, no one that's already been converted _knows _ they are a Stepford retread. See the problem.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice sig addition Jerry.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Chuckybox, what you fail to realize is that I *am * the TiVo Ninja


Oh, sure, now that you have robot strength and reflexes, it figures they've added you to the Ninja Squad. But the old Jerry, God rest his soul, he had true courage -- he faced the world every day with a smile despite his appalling lack of hair. What a hero he was.

Maybe there should be a memorial service and barbecue at this year's TC-con. Anybody?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> Chuckybox, what you fail to realize is that I *am * the TiVo Ninja


BTW, now that you are on the inside maybe you can answer a question: Why does Charlie Ergen still live? Is the Echostar Ninja's Kung-Fu stronger than your Kung-Fu?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> BTW, now that you are on the inside maybe you can answer a question: Why does Charlie Ergen still live? Is the Echostar Ninja's Kung-Fu stronger than your Kung-Fu?


I'll ask him at the next ninja meeting. But you must know that I may never be able to reveal the answer.  At least not until litigation has completed....


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> I'll ask him at the next ninja meeting. But you must know that I may never be able to reveal the answer.  At least not until litigation has completed....


Here's hoping your lawyers' Kung-Fu is the strongest Kung-Fu.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

When does the fiscal year for TiVo inc. begin?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

It did begin 2/1/06. It will begin again 2/1/07.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

vman41 said:


> When does the fiscal year for TiVo inc. begin?


Because as everyone knows, all MODERN ninjas plan all of their activities around TiVo's fiscal calendar...


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mattman said:


> Because as everyone knows, all MODERN ninjas plan all of their activities around TiVo's fiscal calendar...


Actually, when you think about it, based on TiVo's fiscal year, the S3 is already nearly 2 months late.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

My guess the CSR was refering to the TCD649180


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

petew said:


> My guess the CSR was refering to the TCD649180


Yep. It sure looks like it.

Now we need someone to get their mitts on one so we can what it'll do.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mattman said:


> Because as everyone knows, all MODERN ninjas plan all of their activities around TiVo's fiscal calendar...


no, just that TiVo's fiscal year was designed around the Moon calendar that the ninjas use. how else can TiVo lawyer have strongest kung-Fu of all?

edit - I also highly doubt it was a series 3 the CSR was talking about. Did the OP check to make sure HD could be recorded?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if the CSR might have been confusing Series 3 TiVo with this new Dual Tuner Series 2 TiVo which is, apparently, coming out *real soon now*. I'm just speculating but this thread does read very differently now in hindsight than it did prior to the leak of the new Series 2 hardware.

Edit: nevermind. Should have read to the end of the thread. I'm not the only one thinking this.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Are we REALLY sure that this new box is a series2? Couldn't Tivo call it a series3, and have SD/HD model Series3 units?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Are we REALLY sure that this new box is a series2? Couldn't Tivo call it a series3, and have SD/HD model Series3 units?


No one (except the Tivo employees) are sure what the boxes are called, since neither one has been officially announced yet.

I think two different "flavors" of a S3 would be too confusing, especially for the retail salespeople.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to all the sites that have it listed for pre-order it's called a "Series 2 DT". I don't think they would all have that name unless TiVo gave it to them.

Dan


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Series 2 DT would confuse me. What does DT stand for? Will this TiVo be able to handle digital cable directly? That is what it sounds like from the name, but I doubt it has this functionality. I think most people could figure out Series 3 SD and Series 3 HD.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

mgar said:


> Series 2 DT would confuse me. What does DT stand for? Will this TiVo be able to handle digital cable directly? That is what it sounds like from the name, but I doubt it has this functionality. I think most people could figure out Series 3 SD and Series 3 HD.


DT - Dual Tuners, which is the main distinction between the older S2 lines and these. Series 3 SD/HD doesn't make sense because even in non-HD situations the Series 3 has many other distinctions above the S2 line (front OLED display, cablecard, component/HDMI, etc.). I assume that once these boxes are officially announced, the marketing will be highly focused on the dual tuners and the DT moniker will not cause much, if any, confusion. As most other people are speculating, the older S2 units will disappear from the supply chain, leaving us only S2DT and eventually S3 units, so the DT disctinction won't matter much anyway. For new buyers, it'll just be S2(no hd, no display, no CC) vs. S3.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mgar said:


> I think most people could figure out Series 3 SD and Series 3 HD.


I disagree. That might make people think that the Series 3 is only for use with HDTVs, which it's not. It's also for use by anyone who wants to record from digital cable without a box or ATSC OTA channels, neither of which require an HDTV ad the HD moniker implies.

Plus like gonzotek said eventually the DT units will be the only Series 2 units available in retail, so the DT wont really matter at that point.

Dan


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I disagree. That might make people think that the Series 3 is only for use with HDTVs, which it's not. It's also for use by anyone who wants to record from digital cable without a box or ATSC OTA channels, neither of which require an HDTV ad the HD moniker implies.
> 
> Plus like gonzotek said eventually the DT units will be the only Series 2 units available in retail, so the DT wont really matter at that point.
> 
> Dan


Ok, you and gonzotek convinced me.

Hopefully people won't look at the DT and think Digital TV.

Perhaps they should call the new S2 something like Series Two Dual Tuner, and avoid the acronym. Spelling it out would help people know for sure what they are getting.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mgar said:


> Ok, you and gonzotek convinced me.
> 
> Hopefully people won't look at the DT and think Digital TV.
> 
> Perhaps they should call the new S2 something like Series Two Dual Tuner, and avoid the acronym. Spelling it out would help people know for sure what they are getting.


There's always the choice to refer to the simpler "649" series.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps the DT moniker is only something they use for suppliers. For all we know the retail package could say Dual Tuners spelled out.

Dan


----------



## bostlaw (May 16, 2005)

Geez, you guys will speculate on just about anything....


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bostlaw said:


> Geez, you guys will speculate on just about anything....


I speculate the next thing we're going to speculate about is if everyone is right but me, and this is a low end product replacement, how long before the $100 rebate kicks in...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Sirshagg said:


> Are we REALLY sure that this new box is a series2? Couldn't Tivo call it a series3, and have SD/HD model Series3 units?


I was not attempting to make a guess at the way the two models would be differentiated. I was just wondering if they would really release a new variation of the series2 so late into its lifecycle and just on the heals of the series3. Either way you are going to have a series of boxes with two variations. It would be just as easy to do it with the series3 as with the series2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think this is for the low end and the Series 3 is for the high end. Kind of like they had two versions of the DirecTiVo units.... the low end SD unit and the high end HD unit. Although in this case there will be more then their ability to record HDTV seperating them.

Dan


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I think this is for the low end and the Series 3 is for the high end. Kind of like they had two versions of the DirecTiVo units.... the low end SD unit and the high end HD unit. Although in this case there will be more then their ability to record HDTV seperating them.
> 
> Dan


If all you folks think there is not going to be a low end single tuner analog TiVo, you're nuts.

If TiVo does that, TiVo is nuts.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> If all you folks think there is not going to be a low end single tuner analog TiVo, you're nuts.
> 
> If TiVo does that, TiVo is nuts.


The 80 hour dual tuner appears to have an MSRP $50 less than the current 80 hour single tuner. Then factor in the built in network port. Once released why would anyone want to buy the current mmodel single tuner and why would Tivo want to produce a cheaper model.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> If all you folks think there is not going to be a low end single tuner analog TiVo, you're nuts.
> 
> If TiVo does that, TiVo is nuts.


I think that depends on the cost of manufacture for the new dual tuner as compared to the old S2, and the price the new dual tuner will sold at.

As long as the old S2 can be cheaply made, then that could be the low cost budget model, otherwise the new dual tuner would be the budget model.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> The 80 hour dual tuner appears to have an MSRP $50 less than the current 80 hour single tuner. Then factor in the built in network port. Once released why would anyone want to buy the current mmodel single tuner and why would Tivo want to produce a cheaper model.


Maybe because the embeded cost of the ST80 is about $70 (bundled or w/ rebate) whereas the DT80 is $249 MSRP, perhaps discounted to $219.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mgar said:


> I think that depends on the cost of manufacture for the new dual tuner as compared to the old S2, and the price the new dual tuner will sold at.
> 
> As long as the old S2 can be cheaply made, then that could be the low cost budget model, otherwise the new dual tuner would be the budget model.


The ST80 (540) could be replaced by an ST redesign (648) (ie. DT based) that is either cheaper to make, or has a little more ooomph for about the same cost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Who's to say that once this thing is released it doesn't fit into the same exact $16.95-$19.95 plans TiVo has listed in the sticky at the top? And who's to say the next retail rebate wont apply to these units? You seem to be making the assumption that the only way to get one of these will be to buy it retail for full price. When history has shown that is rarely true regardless of the model.

I'd be willing to bet that these units will replace the current single tuner units completely. Direct from TiVo they'll be offered under the same pricing plans just announced for the ST80 and via retail they'll have some sort of rebate available to make up the difference. ($50-$100) However we'll have to wait until TiVo actually announces the things before we'll know who's right. 

Dan


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that these units will replace the current single tuner units completely. Direct from TiVo they'll be offered under the same pricing plans just announced for the ST80 and via retail they'll have some sort of rebate available to make up the difference. ($50-$100) However we'll have to wait until TiVo actually announces the things before we'll know who's right.
> 
> Dan


Same here, but it's fun to speculate none the less


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> If all you folks think there is not going to be a low end single tuner analog TiVo, you're nuts.
> 
> If TiVo does that, TiVo is nuts.


Um...isn't there already a low end single tuner analog Tivo?? What are the current Series 2 Tivos? Tivo will make these until next March, when they can't sell them anymore because they don't have a digital tuner in them (unless the FCC changed this date again).

Unless the "DT" really means digital tuner, so that Series 2 DT (SD only, no Cablecard, dual-tuner ???) is low end, Series 3 SD (w/Cablecard) is in the middle, and Series 3 HD is high end.

You would hope the new Series 2 DT would have digital capability, otherwise why release a new product that you could only sell for less than a year?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You seem to be making the assumption ...


I know; for once I am assuming TiVo will do something smart, with no history to back it up. Call me an optimist and an idiot when I turn out wrong.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> I know; for once I am assuming TiVo will do something smart, with no history to back it up. Call me an optimist and an idiot when I turn out wrong.


do we have to wait


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> Um...isn't there already a low end single tuner analog Tivo?? What are the current Series 2 Tivos? Tivo will make these until next March, when they can't sell them anymore because they don't have a digital tuner in them (unless the FCC changed this date again).


I appear to be the only poster at TCF that thinks something like that.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

mgar said:


> Ok, you and gonzotek convinced me.
> 
> Hopefully people won't look at the DT and think Digital TV.
> 
> Perhaps they should call the new S2 something like Series Two Dual Tuner, and avoid the acronym. Spelling it out would help people know for sure what they are getting.


That is possible, did you know about this box before this thread.?

I think it would be neat to have a TiVo Guy in the top part of an X and a 2 on the bottom of the X , then below put "dual tuners".


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

How 'bout TiVo Duo?


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> How 'bout TiVo Duo?


TiVo DuVo would be better


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Or... TiVo tuner duo 

Dan


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

HDTiVo said:


> How 'bout TiVo Duo?


or Tivo D'oh!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Or just TiVo tWo. The more I think about it, the more this and the series 3 should have the same name. i.e. TiVo Dual and TiVo Dual HD rather than confusing people with the differences between the two.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

SullyND said:


> ..TiVo Dual and TiVo Dual HD...


That implies that the only difference between the units is HD, however there seem to be many other differences(albeit nothing is actually known for sure). Stuff the S3 has over the S2DT: the display, connectors, cablecard, and SATA.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

SullyND said:


> Or just TiVo tWo. The more I think about it, the more this and the series 3 should have the same name. i.e. TiVo Dual and TiVo Dual HD rather than confusing people with the differences between the two.


That makes sense. Later in the year when the series 3 comes out, the dual tuner series 2 will sound old.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TwoVo.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> That implies that the only difference between the units is HD, however there seem to be many other differences(albeit nothing is actually known for sure). Stuff the S3 has over the S2DT: the display, connectors, cablecard, and SATA.


Without HD component, DVI, HDMI connectors are really not necessary. External SATA is also not really necessary untill you start talking about HD.

The new box will also have significant differences with the current series2. Dual tuners, digital tuner, NIC.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> Without HD component, DVI, HDMI connectors are really not necessary. External SATA is also not really necessary untill you start talking about HD.


I'll give you the point that without HD those connectors aren't necessary(although they can produce better quality even on SD DVDs, so who's to say an S3 can't do a decent up-convert job on SD material?). But why would SATA not be useful if you aren't doing HD content? Although HD is the future, the thousands upon thousands of hours of SD available today aren't going anywhere, and I can see many potential non-HD-using S3 customers that would like to upgrade the capacity of their box without breaking the warranty or having to do anything other then plugging in a cable.


> The new box will also have significant differences with the current series2. Dual tuners, digital tuner, NIC.


You're assuming a digital tuner. From the amazon description I'm leaning towards it not having that. And once you remove that, the only real difference is dual tuners. It's still an S2 and all S2's (excepting unhacked DTiVos) are networkable today, so other than the obvious advantages a built-in NIC has, the platform is the same other than the addition of the second tuner(which has already been done on the S2 DTiVo). I am supposing here, but just the same, my guess is that the S3 platform won't stop with the box that will be released later this year. That's just the first planned of many eventual versions(<-my guess). Support for that argument: The S2 line has how many different models(including 3rd pary)? The box we're discussing is of the S2 platform, the box coming later is an S3, and because of that it makes no sense to call the S2DT an S3.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

The only reason I don't think external sata is *that * important on SD units is that you can already get 1300 hours on them with 500gb drives. Who in their right mind needs more than 1300 hours of programming on their Tivo

Now with HD 1tb of storage, while significant, it is eaten up rather quickly. I don't know the exact math but i could imagine someone wanting more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually an average quality SD recording takes roughly 2GB per hour. Which means a 500GB hard drive would hold about 250 hours of SD programming. HD requires about 8GB an hour so that same hard drive would only hold about 60 hours of HD.

Dan


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> The only reason I don't think external sata is *that * important on SD units is that you can already get 1300 hours on them with 500gb drives. Who in their right mind needs more than 1300 hours of programming on their Tivo
> 
> Now with HD 1tb of storage, while significant, it is eaten up rather quickly. I don't know the exact math but i could imagine someone wanting more.


Thanks for showing me what a sicko I am. 

I have about 700GB (out of 880GB) on my PC server devoted to video (basically all TiVo compatible) plus another 420GB strewn across 4 single drive S2s.

So I've got 12% more than "who in their right minds..." :up:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

is right!!!!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mgar said:


> I think most people could figure out Series 3 SD and Series 3 HD.


I'm guessing you've never explained Tivo to anyone in Best Buy or Circuit City. 

Most users here in TCF could figure it out, most other people won't.

Series 2 vs. Series 3 much easier to explain.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> I'm guessing you've never explained Tivo to anyone in Best Buy or Circuit City.
> 
> Most users here in TCF could figure it out, most other people won't.
> 
> Series 2 vs. Series 3 much easier to explain.


You've got me there.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> I'm guessing you've never explained Tivo to anyone in Best Buy or Circuit City.
> 
> Most users here in TCF could figure it out, most other people won't.
> 
> Series 2 vs. Series 3 much easier to explain.


Really? what the heck does series mean?

These seem much easier to me...

*Original TiVo* = Phone line only
*Home Media TiVo* = Series 2, includes MRV, HME, HMO capabilities
*DirecTV TiVo* = there should have been a Home Media DirecTV TiVo but sadly not...
*DVD Home Media TiVo*
*DVDR Home Media TiVo*
*Dual Tuner Home Media TiVo* = Dual standard tuners
*Digital TV Home Media TiVo* = Dual digital tuners 
*HD TiVo* = Short name, includes Dual tuners and Home Media and can tune and display HD content

Any more varients need a name?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> ...
> *Dual Tuner Home Media TiVo* = Dual standard tuners
> *Digital TV Home Media TiVo* = Dual digital tuners
> ...


What are these? The only dual tuner units, that aren't DirecTiVos, that I'm aware of is the 649 and the Series 3.

Removing the original and DirecTiVos from the list, because I don't think they're on the CC or BB shelves very much any more, all the other TiVos are Home Media capable and the term becomes redundant.

"What the heck does Series mean?"
Major platform changeover. The differences between S1 and S2 were things like moving from the PPC chip archetecture to MIPS, and the USB ports. But it doesn't matter what it means, 3 is bigger number than 2, and that's all that matters to the consumer.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> But it doesn't matter what it means, 3 is bigger number than 2, and that's all that matters to the consumer.


Right, which is why TiVo should abandon the Series nomenclature. It's more confusing than need be provided they intend on making the new units for some time. Series 3 vs. Series 2 makes the Series 2 'The Old TiVo' even if that is not necessarily the case. An SD vs. HD decision is much more clear.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

gonzotek said:


> What are these? The only dual tuner units, that aren't DirecTiVos, that I'm aware of is the 649 and the Series 3.


Just examples of what some systems could be named.

I still say series 1 2 3 are useless names that have no effective meaning in the retail space.


----------



## Jerry® (Jan 26, 2006)

Great. I just got a Series 2 Humax/Tivo DVD HT800 and now they're coming out with a Series 3? Figures. That always happens to me. I buy the latest & greatest and 3 months later it's replaced with the next big thing.

What's the Series 3 supposed to have that the Series 2 doesn't have?


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

Is it possible that the S3 will arrive sooner than "the second half of 2006"? In the Idol Speculation contest, Tivo is giving away an S3. I believe that American Idol is scheduled to end during the May Sweeps. Does this mean that the winner of the S3 will have to wait to receive his or her prize?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

The contest rules clearly state the prize will be delivered "when available" and something about no later than 4 months after the end of the contest.

J


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jerry® said:


> What's the Series 3 supposed to have that the Series 2 doesn't have?


The main difference is that the Series 3 will record in HD. It will also support CableCARD, which allows you to record encrypted digital cable channels without the need for an external box, as well as an eSATA port which will allow you to connect an external hard drive for extra storage space. It will also have a price tag to match these upgraded features. TiVo has not announced the final pricing, but they have speculated that it will fall in the $500-$800 range so it wont be cheap.

If I were in your position I'd be more upset about the new dual tuner Series 2 that's about to be released. It will have the same basic features as your current Series 2 unit, it will just be able to record two channels at once.

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> You're assuming a digital tuner. From the amazon description I'm leaning towards it not having that. And once you remove that, the only real difference is dual tuners.


I haven't read this entire thread (or the other thread about this new non-series 3 hardware)..

But the thing that struck me about reading some of this thread yesterday and today was that this sounds almost exactly like the hardware that we have been clamoring for for a LONG time.. dual tuners, even if it can't control multiple cable boxes. (Though I am right now on a 3 month trial of having a cable box, I haven't actually bothered making one of my Tivos control the box.. Usually I'm cable-box-free and like it that way.)

If this comes out before April 15, and there is real confirmation that the lifetime deadline really was extended for all to April 15.. I can see getting at least one of these with lifetime. (I really want(ed) a series 3, but don't want to add another monthly bill.)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> If this comes out before April 15, and there is real confirmation that the lifetime deadline really was extended for all to April 15.. I can see getting at least one of these with lifetime.


I'd be willing to bet almost anything that the Series 2 DT boxes won't be released until after April 15th for this very reason ...


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

If I were a marketing TIVO guy, and I had the juice to make it happen.... I'd hold off on their release just to prevent even FURTHER confusion and whining among the members of this forum - never mind the public at large.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

HDTiVo said:


> Thanks for showing me what a sicko I am.
> 
> I have about 700GB (out of 880GB) on my PC server devoted to video (basically all TiVo compatible) plus another 420GB strewn across 4 single drive S2s.
> 
> So I've got 12% more than "who in their right minds..." :up:


It looks like i'm a sicko too. I've now got 300gb drives in three of my TiVo's and am waiting for another great deal on another 300gb drive for my fourth TiVo.

but I never claimed to be in my right mind either


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jerry® said:


> Great. I just got a Series 2 Humax/Tivo DVD HT800 and now they're coming out with a Series 3? Figures. That always happens to me. I buy the latest & greatest and 3 months later it's replaced with the next big thing.
> 
> What's the Series 3 supposed to have that the Series 2 doesn't have?


Hey, Jerry, we're almost neighbors (Quad-Cities). Graduated from WIU, so I'm familiar with Macomb. I woudn't worry about too much about buying something, then finding out that something "better" has come along. That will always happen with technology. You could always eBay your Humax and transfer the sub to the Series 2 DT or the Series 3 

BTW, I'm also a Mac user.


----------



## joysbox (Jun 27, 2003)

You could always eBay your Humax and transfer the sub to the Series 2 DT or the Series 3 said:


> and how would someone be able to do this? do you know something we don't?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Here's hoping your lawyers' Kung-Fu is the strongest Kung-Fu.


looks like TiVo kung-Fu is indeed most powerful


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Your lawyers are true Ninjas.

Speaking as a Swedish killing maching, I have fought entire armies of robot Ninjas such as yourself, and if we meet in battle, you will be numbered among those I have defeated.

But, speaking as fan and friend of TiVo, I sincerely want to congratulate all of you folks on this victory. It has been a long haul (and it probably isn't over yet), and you've taken a lot of abuse, so I hope everyone takes the time to appreciate this validation (from a bunch of random folks in east Texas who have no vested interest in the case) that you really are doing something special. The jurors saw through the BS and the lawyers, and recognized that you came up with a good idea, and they did their best to put things right.

Congratulations especially to Jim Barton on his invention and patent, and to both Barton and Mike Ramsay for starting a business that has revolutionized the way a lot of people (including me) watch TV. Also congrats to Tom Rogers on the DTV extension, and for pushing the company harder than it has ever been pushed.

Enjoy your celebration this afternoon/evening -- you all deserve it. If I'm ever in town (and decide to reveal myself), I'll buy you all a drink. Screw that -- go ahead and buy everybody a round and PM me with the cost -- I'll send you a check.

(BTW, your lawyers are some badass motherfu--, er, I mean they are quite accomplished in the practice of law.)


----------



## faspina (Nov 4, 2003)

TiVo Mel said:


> Is it possible that the S3 will arrive sooner than "the second half of 2006"? In the Idol Speculation contest, Tivo is giving away an S3. I believe that American Idol is scheduled to end during the May Sweeps. Does this mean that the winner of the S3 will have to wait to receive his or her prize?


This is exactly what I thought when I saw the contest. there are 7 more weeks left of Idol. So by the end of May maybe we'll see that new box. I am getting one, I am just not sure how to get it past the wife factor. Assuming a s3 is available, I will be watching college foodball in HD.


----------



## punditguy (Dec 23, 2005)

faspina said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I saw the contest. there are 7 more weeks left of Idol. So by the end of May maybe we'll see that new box. I am getting one, I am just not sure how to get it past the wife factor. Assuming a s3 is available, I will be watching college foodball in HD.


If S3 is truly that close, TiVo is making a huge mistake by not saying so.

I've officially given up waiting, and I know I'm not the only one. If early-adopter types find alternatives and TiVo's strategy is to try to win them back later, they've already lost.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

faspina said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I saw the contest. there are 7 more weeks left of Idol. So by the end of May maybe we'll see that new box. I am getting one, I am just not sure how to get it past the wife factor. Assuming a s3 is available, I will be watching college foodball in HD.


In the contest terms, it indicates that the grand prize will be sent within 4 months of the drawing, with the exact availability unknown. So that pushes us as far away as late September or early October time period... which seems much more likely at this point.

They just recently got the thumbs up from CableLabs, and it'll take up to a quarter to manufacture a reasonable supply after all hardware/software is finished. So I'm not banking on anything earlier than September.


----------

